# Klein goes knipex



## Aegis (Mar 18, 2011)

Is there a little town called 'Germany' somewhere in China?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

If you can't beat em. Join em


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

It's not knipex, it's nws.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Aegis said:


> Is there a little town called 'Germany' somewhere in China?


Yeah,it's right next to USA,China.....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Mate said:


> It's not knipex, it's nws.


Ah ok my mistake


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

bduerler said:


> Ah ok my mistake


They look the same and are as good if not better than the knipex. They make some very nice other product too.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

Mate said:


> They look the same and are as good if not better than the knipex. They make some very nice other product too.


NWS makes good tools, I have a few NWS products and they are definitely quality.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

I asked a Klein rep. if they were rebranded Knipex and he said no, they were made at a factory that was basically across the street from Knipex. Guess that is NWS?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I think they look identical IMO.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Why do Klein Tools now have Mansfield, Texas as the address on the package? Did they relocate?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why do Klein Tools now have Mansfield, Texas as the address on the package? Did they relocate?


They have a plant down here.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Do either make the Big Azz size yet > ?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> Do either make the Big Azz size yet > ?


I don't know I didn't look that hard cause I only buy ideal lol


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

CADPoint said:


> Do either make the Big Azz size yet > ?


7 10 or 12 inches aint enough for you champ?


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

jza said:


> What tools do you need exactly, a pair of scissors and a modular crimper?


Awwww your losing your touch. Your boring me.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool, a pissing contest!


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Next72969 said:


> Cool, a pissing contest!


Lmao he just thinks he is bigger then the britches he wears. It's ok. Here we call those kind of people irritated peeons low on the totem pole.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Plus since he hates me so much all he has to do is block me


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

drspec said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuQUZ-bCXbI">YouTube Link</a>


You wrong lmao


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry guys, bduerler called in the mods and they asked me to stop. Gotta' lay this to rest.


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

drspec said:


> <a href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuQUZ-bCXbI">YouTube Link</a>


 Thank you for that


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Next72969 said:


> 7 10 or 12 inches aint enough for you champ?


That's alot of stress at one point when all things are considered! The old wedge design of multiple points of contcact is not lost here and seves it's purpose. Take note that the grasp is more to 90 degree, the pivit point is also closer when one considers or needs torque.

Is it not a speed thing, one point of swivel verses many. I get it, I've used them, they weren't screaming, "Buy Me"...

:thumbsup:


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

but i dont see a closed sign?


----------



## Next72969 (Dec 9, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/results?q=****...1ac.1.23.youtube-reduced..0.5.269.GZeoP5Rx6Z8


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

CADPoint said:


> That's alot of stress at one point when all things are considered! The old wedge design of multiple points of contcact is not lost here and seves it's purpose. Take note that the grasp is more to 90 degree, the pivit point is also closer when one considers or needs torque. Is it not a speed thing, one point of swivel verses many. I get it, I've used them, they weren't screaming, "Buy Me"... :thumbsup:


I just use the standard channel lock design. They work well for all the suppression systems and halon systems we put in. Never could justify spending the money on knipex. But then again I really haven't tried them so I guess my opinion doesn't count


----------



## Rochsolid (Aug 9, 2012)

I've got the knipex cobras and love em


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

MTW said:


> Why do Klein Tools now have Mansfield, Texas as the address on the package? Did they relocate?


Klein closed the Skokie, IL plant that made most of their tools, and opened a new plant in Mansfield, TX. Everything that was made in Skokie is now made in Mansfield.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Voltage Hazard said:


> Klein closed the Skokie, IL plant that made most of their tools, and opened a new plant in Mansfield, TX. Everything that was made in Skokie is now made in Mansfield.


Cause here in Texas we are business friendly


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

This is old news but yes, its nws.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

I have a pair of the Klein branded and knipex ... both do the same job well.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Different sizes of course.


----------



## Ionspot (Aug 9, 2013)

*Klein in Mansfield, Tx*



MTW said:


> Why do Klein Tools now have Mansfield, Texas as the address on the package? Did they relocate?



Johnson County (Texas) gave Klein a 10-year, 75 percent tax abatement.







.


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Ionspot said:


> Johnson County (Texas) gave Klein a 10-year, 75 percent tax abatement. .


For real? I live in Jefferson county


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Ionspot said:


> Johnson County (Texas) gave Klein a 10-year, 75 percent tax abatement..


Wow, good deal for them.


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

Ionspot said:


> Johnson County (Texas) gave Klein a 10-year, 75 percent tax abatement..


 Cant blame them for packing up and heading to Texas!


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

CADPoint said:


> Do either make the Big Azz size yet > ?


http://www.amazon.com/Knipex-8701560-22-Inch-Cobra-Pliers/dp/B000SOVRNC
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mate (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice set! Let see the other drawer to see what they hide! That's p0rn for tool geek!


----------

